# 12 volt switch wiring diagram



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi all, I would like to fit a 12v socket off the battery via rocker switch. Also if i did not fit the rocker switch it would be live , is this a problem? Am thick as pig sh*t so no long words pretty pics would help
pete
ps the switch has four prongs at the back


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

BJandPete said:


> Hi all, I would like to fit a 12v socket off the battery via rocker switch. Also if i did not fit the rocker switch it would be live , is this a problem? Am thick as pig sh*t so no long words pretty pics would help
> pete
> ps the switch has four prongs at the back


You do not have to have a switch in the circuit but you DO need a fuse, 15amps would be about right.

It's impossible to tell you how to connect the switch as you have not said what type it is e.g. double pole / single throw?


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi rayc, i would rather not have a switch, however the switch i have is from maplins, this is there write up,( large rocker switches with 11 x 30mm single and 22 x 30mm double EUROPEAN cut-out. They are single/double pole on/off and change over switches with the option of illuminated rockers. All connections are via 6.5mm fastons. )
Also the 12 socket will be no more than 3ft from battery, i also have a 20amp in line fuse


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

PS, It only draws current when something is plugged in is this correct
pete


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

BJandPete said:


> PS, It only draws current when something is plugged in is this correct
> pete


Yes that's correct. Connect the outside connector of the socket direct to the battery negative and the centre of the socket to the battery positive with the fuse in line. Use 2.5mm wires and good crimped connectors.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

BJandPete said:


> PS, It only draws current when something is plugged in is this correct
> pete


Yes thats right but you have to watch out what you plug in in case the switch isnt heavy duty enough.

If you dont want a switch best not bother fitting. If you do need a switch get a proper fixed socket with integral switch,

Mostly sockets dont need swicthed and its only for conveinince.

Phill


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Just as i thought :roll: Many thanks ray
pete


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

I guess it depends which exact switch you have !

How many terminals are there ?

If only 2 terminals, then it is simply an on/off switch.

If there are 3, it is most likely a changeover switch. (i.e. the input will be connected to one of 2 possible outputs, and it "changes over" to the other output when you operate the switch)

As said above, make sure you have an in-line fuse, VERY close to the battery connection. 

You are correct that current will only flow when something is plugged into the socket, and the switch is on.

If the switch is off, there will be no power to the socket, so nothing can draw power from it.

Hope that helps.

Declan

agh, same as said above.


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Declan many thanks also .Its better to have as many ansr the same
pete


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

If there is a suitable earth close don't bother running a neg back to the battery just earth close by, and of course put the fuse close to the pos supply as to protect all the wiring.

Loddy

PS if using the switch switch the neg it saves on cable.


----------

